# mysql fehlt komplett nach update auf 2.2.24



## ts-onlyfree (10. Juli 2008)

moinmoin

habe direkt das update eingespielt als es rauskam und gerade eben fällt uns auf, dass mysql nicht mehr vorhanden ist. nirgends mehr gibt es die checkbox zum anhaken, das feld für die anzahl der datenbanken ist aber vorhanden  unter optionen das feld zum datenbanken anlegen existiert auch nicht... sehr merkwürdig..

hat jemand eine idee wieso? 

cya
ts-onlyfree


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Das hört sich danach an, als ob Ihr eine ältere Version der ISPConfig Datenbank mit ISPConfig 2.2.24 verwendet. Gab es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen beim Update oder habt Ihr vielleicht ein backup einer älteren DB zurück gespielt?


----------



## ts-onlyfree (11. Juli 2008)

ispconfig läuft mit der gleichen datenbank wie vor dem update, während des vorgangs hat er keine fehler gemeldet, hab dem setup die mysql-daten und die db zu futtern gegeben und es hat sich ohne fragen weiter installiert, alle webs etc sind auch noch da.

hätte man das in eine frische db installieren sollen?


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Ok, wenn das Setup die mysql Daten abgefragt hat, dann muss das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis vorm Update gelöscht worden sein, oder Du hattest bei einem vorhergehenden Update Versuch einen Fehler.

Lade die aktuelle ISPConfig Version nochmal runter und starte das Update nochmal neu.


----------



## ts-onlyfree (11. Juli 2008)

hmm jetzt wo ich mich recht erinnere... ich musste das update 2x starten, beim ersten mal ist mir putty abgeraucht und ich hatte die install nicht im screen laufen *schlagmichtot* ... 

du meinst einfach nochmal das setup starten?


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Zitat von ts-onlyfree:


> hmm jetzt wo ich mich recht erinnere... ich musste das update 2x starten, beim ersten mal ist mir putty abgeraucht und ich hatte die install nicht im screen laufen *schlagmichtot* ...


Ok, aber die angelegten Webs sind im Interface noch da? Wenn ja, dann reicht es, das Update einfach nochmal zu machen. Wenn nein, brauchen wir ein Backup der alten DB.


----------



## ts-onlyfree (11. Juli 2008)

jo die webs sind im interface noch da, mysql-backups hab ich alle 6h, also 4x am tag, brauchen wir dann aber nicht, oder?


//EDIT 
hab das setup gestartet, lief sauber durch, hat diesmal auch nicht nach sql-daten gefragt und die MySQL-Felder sind wieder da!! =)

ICH DANK DIR *g


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Nein, Backup baruchen wir in disem Fall nicht. Für den Fall das Dir ein Update nochmal abbricht, ruf immer den Befehl:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

auf, bevor Du das Setup nochmal startest. Ansonsten schaltet der Installer beim 2. Mal in den Installations und nicht Update Modus.


----------



## ts-onlyfree (11. Juli 2008)

hehe hab grad oben was reineditiert, rennt wieder 1a 

DANKÖÖÖÖ =)


----------

